# Baby pics of Marmy (1996-May 22, 2008)



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Marmy was brought to my by my husband. Marm was found when he fell out of a concrete pipe that had been moved at his power plant. He'd been seperated from his littermates and was near death. The shop-men put him in a bowl of dry food, but he was too young and too far gone to eat. Hubby brought him to me as soon as he was told about him and saw how dire his condition was, and I rushed him to our vet. I remember checking him constantly to see if he was still breathing.
We had recently lost Bonnie (another power-plant cat) and at the vets, they took us into the same exam room I lost Bonnie in. It seemed to complete a circle. They gave Marm a shot of fluids and he spun his head around and bit the ball of my thumb, holding tightly until the shot was over. Then I was instructed in bottle feeding and elimination care of a young kitten and I brought him home to nurture.

Minutes after Hubby brought him to me. Note his purple/blue lips from lack of oxygen as he was shutting down and preparing to die.








Feeling much better:








Everybody loved him: (Toby and The Wanderer)
















Growing and playing:
















Marmy, about age 10 or 11:


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

That's a great tribute to Marmy, Heidi. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure after nurturing him you were very attached. *BIG HUGS*


----------

